# LF: Canister filter



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

I am looking for a canister filter/external filter that has zero issues works like a charm and isnt loud!
I need one for my 70 gallon i do want to over filter so its gotta be larger than 70gallon
And i do like to see it running before i buy it

Reasonable price please
Send me pictures on here or text me at 778-891-9225 with your price

Thanks

Shekib


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Eheims would be the quietest that I know of...various sizes available...you should be able to find one easily that will fit your needs!


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks ya i probably will lean towards eheim's


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

I've got an FX5 I might be willing to part with if you happen to visit the Island.


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

I barley visit the island last time i was there was 3 years ago


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

I have a Rena xp3 with media that I bought from another member a few months ago. I decided not to set up another tank so won't be needing this now. Tested and works fine. Paid $80 and looking for same.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm really happy with my XP3's. I use two of them on my 75g though... They are quiet.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Eheim is the quietest. I have also Fx5 and Xp4. Eheim all the way c


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

I have an Eheim 2028, and a 2075. Both work great and near silent. My Fx5 has way more flow and is very quiet too. Love em all. Never owned a Rena.


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Would any of you sell a eheim canister?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I used several of these in my fishroom without problems
<http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUNSUN-HW-505B-CANISTER-FILTER-5-STAGE-CANISTER-FILTER-264GPH-9-WATT-UV-/371013126208>
I live near the border and often travel to the US to my mail box in Blaine WA.

Remember to check prices on the web and Shipping it can be greater than the cost of an item and you will have to contend with Canada Customes if you need to repair or replace any devective parts.

A good reason to deal with a local supplier<VBG>

Over the last 3 years I bought 10 and never had a problem. YMMV


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Look at it this way....lots of people have fluval and lots of people sell eheims. Enough said.... The guy who bought my fx5 already had eheims one worked one needed parts. The parts was the problem so it will be sold off to people looking for parts for their broken ones lol. Go fluval it's just as quiet Hagen,fluval,Laguna there's gotta be something to it lol. 

Just one opinion here, maybe it's brand loyalty maybe it's just what I started with and "if the wheel ain't broke don't fix it" I duno. It's all I use all I want all I'd recommend. Others had other types and had problems.


----------



## Net Caught (Dec 10, 2014)

I got a Fluval 405 new impellar, well cover and shaft $100


----------



## Niku (Feb 11, 2014)

I have been on both sides of thus coin and converted from fluval to eheim. Those who preach fluval over eheim normally haven't owned an eheim or at best they bought that cheap ecco series that was crap.

This head to head pretty much sums it up http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/f...8458-REVIEW-Fluval-FX5-vs-Eheim-Pro3-compared

The eheim wins in all categories except how much your going to cry at the LFS check out... But if you want the best you pay for it.

Side note. Notice the eheim being twice as quite as the fx5...


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Hand over mouth while exhaling to create a farting whooooop noise......

Fluval 31L of media to eheims measly 14L...... Water flowing over twice the media would make twice the noise no.....? How's that for backyard facts.

According to the "cult of kois" written by and added reading from dr.s it says of the 4 types of filtration mechanical is the most effiencient. Just FYI for you naysayers with home bred science links.









If this is true then fluval must be bugatti lol all I took from that reading was fluval released a game changer and eheims now caught up... Any how some people love them their fords, I don't but hey all the power to ya.

Van-Cam out for now I'll check up on you kids later see what you all come up with live n learn!


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

I hate my fluval 306, broken primer means that its such a pain in the u know what to start if I drop the tank below the intake. Rena's are simple and nothing fancy but they don't break either so they get my money. I run them on my 90 gallons and have had 0 issues with them. 1 of mine has been used for close to 5+ years and all parts are still going strong.


----------



## Niku (Feb 11, 2014)

Yea that would sound impressive 31 to 14 except the eheim has 12l of bio compared to the 6l in the fluval. And the fact that the eheim really decimated the fluval in all other categories. 

Besides this if mechanical is so important why don't we all just run filter socks in our sump ? Don't need to worry about investing in that expensive bio media ... Oh wait the nitrogen cycle is a thing.


----------



## mendoza.inc (Jul 27, 2013)

I have an xp4 I'll sell for cheap msg me if u want it


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

A sock and foam are different LOL can't help you there but

That pic that's the beginning of the section of a book(non internet facts). I know it's ponds but it's all relative to water quality, I don't feel like photographing all the cliffs notes for you either. But made my lunch  maybe my day.


----------



## Niku (Feb 11, 2014)

Let me see if I'm picking up what your putting down. your foam is a better then a sock, but the only difference is your foam traps benifical bacteria in it while the sock is purely mechanical filtration. So what your saying is the added benefit of biological filtration makes your foam a superior filter. With that logic we can also assume that ceramic bio media with all its pores and surface area in turn is an even more superior filtering option. However your snipit from some archaic technology I think people use to call books (pfff who ever reads those anymore) says that mechanical is the only filtration that works at all... So what I'm getting from all this is I'm gonna go home, throw all my eheims out and just filter sock for days .....


Haters gonna hate but eheim is forever


----------



## mendoza.inc (Jul 27, 2013)

Every body like their own brands ehiem guys like there ehiems and fluval guys like there fluvals , no need for hating just happy fish keeping


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

A book archaic technology lol

LOL now you made my day kid. The books in its teens as are you most likely, and if that's archaic then you would be also haha. And FYI junior the nitrogen cycle hasn't changed in the last 20 years unless I really missed something. 

Also not a hate hating (that clearly aged you to the "yolo" generation). Just a knower knowing hahah and books they are for high society and people with thirst for knowledge. Also I'm sure post secondary students still use books. I'm sure you will hear that one second hand but thanks for coming out kid they got ur t-ball setup elsewhere by your rainbow coloured gravel. Adios Hans-lololo


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I would not replace my bio-media with sponge or foam. Sponge or foam are mean to trap bigger floaties before water going through your bio-media so you don't plug out the area for your BB. In fact, for some of my AC110 setup, I actually cut the foam 1/3 it's thickness so that I can have more space for bio-media.

One thing I like about eheim, there is less water by-pass than other canister. It is quality build. I have seen my share of intake section (you know the extension section to take your intake lower in the tank) comes off. I have seen it on rena a lot. Every time I go service my customer's tanks, (trust me, I do a lot of services), there are some they will be completely off. Eheim has never had any problem because each of their extension has a o-rings. Fluval doesn't have that problem but I hate the type of hose they use. And especially the newer system that you can pair the outflow and intake together, I have seen my plecos slowly climb out of the tank using the two hoses as support.

All three filters, fluval, eheim, and rena has its problem with the prime. That is why I don't use it. I learn a much easier way to start a canister without a problem. All three of those filters also has a weak locking system lever. Rule of thumb for myself, be gentle with them.

Lastly, I would like to say I like eheim because of the volume of bio-media you can fit into the blaskets. Unlike Rena, you can fit media to the top of the blasket and you still will be good. The rena, you can only fit the blasket about 75% full as the top blasket sits inside the lower one so you have to allow room. And eventhough (for example, the xp3) has 3 layers, the lowest layer is actually for foam to block larger floaties. So you are actually only having 2.5 blaskets for media.


----------



## Niku (Feb 11, 2014)

My apologies to the op its seems my passion for eheim has temporarily hyjacked your thread. All of my opinions about this are addressed in the link I feel eheim is the correct choice for simplicity and quality. I didn't intent to get lost in a flame war in here


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Bought a rena xp3 from j&l had to return the other xp3 to a bca member it was leaking


----------

